# Please keep my mom in your prayers



## PieSusan (Jan 27, 2009)

She was admitted to the hospital tonight with pneumonia. I am very worried and stressed out.
Thanks, PieSusan


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 27, 2009)

OMGosh! I was wondering where you disappeared.
Is she up there with you, or down here?
Thanks for sharing. 
Don't stress, she'll need you in control for her. 
She's being taken care of in the best place right now.
My prayers go with both of you.
Let me know if I can help, please.


----------



## Mama (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  You've been through so much lately.  I'll be praying for both of you PieSusan.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2009)

Susan, you and your mom have my prayers and good thoughts..
kadesma


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, I am going to need it. Either outcome is not a happy one. If she survives, she may be moved to a lower functioning unit and if she does not, I will be an orphan. It is the hardest part of dealing with health issues that one knows cannot get better.


----------



## homecook (Jan 27, 2009)

Susan, you know I am here for you. Let me know if there is anything I can do. You've got my number. Don't hesitate to call even if it's just to talk. Prayers going up for both of you!!

Barb


----------



## miniman (Jan 27, 2009)

Thinking of you.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Thanks, I am going to need it. Either outcome is not a happy one. If she survives, she may be moved to a lower functioning unit and if she does not, I will be an orphan. It is the hardest part of dealing with health issues that one knows cannot get better.


Susan,
please know you have all my good thoughts and prayers for your mom. May HE watch over her and hold her close ..
kadesma


----------



## Chopstix (Jan 27, 2009)

Positive thoughts for your mom.  Hang in there Susan.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 27, 2009)

I am praying for your mom and for you Susan.  You have both been through so much, and I know how hard it has been on you.

Barbara


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 27, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> She was admitted to the hospital tonight with pneumonia. I am very worried and stressed out.
> Thanks, PieSusan



Prayers going out... NOW!

Worry and stress will only result in your getting sick, too.  so (in the words of Jack Benny) "Cut That OUT!"


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 27, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 27, 2009)

I just saw this, hang in there, it will not be easy whatever happens, willl be thinking of you and your Mom....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 27, 2009)

{{{{{Miss Susan}}}}}


----------



## Alix (Jan 27, 2009)

Thinking of you Susan. I know how hard this is.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

Same here. Keep us updated.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, she was admitted to the hospital in the wee hours of the morning and currently she is sleeping. I am leaving for the hospital soon but thought I would check in here.
Thanks for all the well wishes. I know that I have to be strong.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2009)

You don't have to shoulder this all alone Susan, we are all here for you. It's hard I know and you feel overwhelmed..Just remember we care and want to help.How lucky your mom is to have a daughter such as you.
kadesma


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh Susan, I just saw this! I'm so sorry your mom is ill. You must be very frightened. Is she comfortable? In pain? I will pray that she can rest peacefully while she makes a complete recovery. Try to rest yourself, Susan, even if it's just in the chair next to her bed.


----------



## Constance (Jan 27, 2009)

Susan, you and your mom are in my thoughts and prayers. 

How about a hug, too?


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 27, 2009)

Susan, I will be saying a chapter 20 of psalms for your mom. It is a traditional chapter that we say for somebody who is not well or needs help from above.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 27, 2009)

Keeping you and your mom in my thoughts...


----------



## qmax (Jan 27, 2009)

RobsanX said:


> Keeping you and your mom in my thoughts...




Second that.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll send some good thoughts your way.  : )


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 27, 2009)

Susan dear, its a "mitzvah" that your Mom has you! Take care and know that you're both being thought of........


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 27, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh Susan, I just saw this! I'm so sorry your mom is ill. You must be very frightened. Is she comfortable? In pain? I will pray that she can rest peacefully while she makes a complete recovery. Try to rest yourself, Susan, even if it's just in the chair next to her bed.


 
Thanks to everyone. It is very good Kadesma to know I am not alone and have caring friends here. I am trying my best to take care of me. I am an exhausted wreck. One of my mom's best friends is in the hospital too and it does not look good for her. I love Florence, too.

Yes, I am frightened because I don't know what is best. All I can do is try to accept whatever comes my way and pray that I do not have to make any difficult choices. I have her durable power of heathcare attorney.

She is comfortable and she only has pain when she coughs. They finally switched her to nasal canula that fit better. I am hoping that we caught it early enough and that she can bounce. If she bounces I think she should be able to stay where she is. The breathing treatments make a big difference and she is on iv antibiotics.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 27, 2009)

PieSusan, you and your mother are in our thoughts here.  We just went through this with PeppA's Mom.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 28, 2009)

Thoughts & prayers en route Susan. Best wishes....


----------



## Erinny (Jan 28, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers sent your way. Pneumonia is really frightening.


----------



## Dina (Jan 28, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are going your way Susan.  Know you're not alone.  I know how hard it is to have a loved one so ill.  Stay strong.


----------



## les (Jan 28, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 28, 2009)

Pie,
  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Mom. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone. I am exhausted. The roads were so bad that they asked folks not to be on them but I had to be with my mom. A 10-15 minute trek to the hospital took me 45 minutes. The way home, not much better--a half hour.

My mom is stable. Her lungs are loaded but she is drinking fluids and I am getting her to eat some. She is lucid and knows where she is at and I am very happy about that. I am beginning to think that she was over-medicated on top of everything.

I'll be checking things out for a bit, then off to bed for me.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for giving us the update. I'm glad she is doing better and very glad you made it home safe.
Take a good long rest. Easy your bones. And have a good night.


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 28, 2009)

Sleep well Susan.....wake to good news!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm glad you made it there and back safely.  I pray you are sleeping well, and I pray that your mom's health continues to improve.

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 28, 2009)

May your sleep be restful and uninterrupted sweetie.


----------



## toni1948 (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear Susan, I am glad that your Mom is doing better. It's tough to see your loved ones go through things like that. She is blessed to have you, and I believe you are blessed to have her as well. Good, loving parents are a precious gift.

     I will pray for your Mom.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 29, 2009)

Prayers for swift healing  )


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 29, 2009)

Mom update:
She has both bronchitis and pneumonia--lower right lobe but she is not aspirating food. Twice a swallow test was performed and she did well.

I shall be devastated if she dies and if she lives and further declines because of weakness and dementia, I will be devastated as well.

I have no desire to have to use her living will and hope that the issue never arises. I pray that it is taken out of my hands.

I have been crying at the hospital and crying when I saw Dave had passed. Today has not been a good day.

Peace be with you all and thanks for all your kind thoughts, prayers and concern. I am besides myself.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm sorry I didn't respond to this sooner.  I'm so sorry, Susan!  My prayers are with you right now and your familly!  God Bless to you!


----------



## mikki (Jan 29, 2009)

susan try to keep strong for your moms sake. my thoughts are with you both


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Susan, just know that you and your mom are in my thoughts and prayers! This is for your mom.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 29, 2009)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Miss Susan}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks but when one has two kinds of dementia (alzheimers and vascular dementia and has been declining over time) it does not look good. Pneumonia and bronchitis can really weaken an elderly person and can be very deadly. She is also diabetic, has high blood pressure and emphysema (2d hand smoke) and a pacemaker. If she survives, she will be very weak and will probably further decline mentally. It is why I am so upset. She may wind up cycling in and out of the hospital like my father did before her. Anytime she is out of her routine it is not good for her.

As you can see I have no illusions and it hurts like he**.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm sorry Susan, it is difficult seeing a parent age.  All you can do is be there for her and love her, and I know you do both and more. We are always thinking about you. *hugs*


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 29, 2009)

^Thanks, everyone for being so sweet to me. It is so hard on me. I am very sensitive and cry easily.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 30, 2009)

Susan, I am here for you.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Mom.


----------



## cara (Jan 30, 2009)

Susan,
don't give up hope!
Maybe everything will be okay afterwards...
Your Mom is in best hands at the hospital, they know what to do..

keep strong and prayers for you and your Mom!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 30, 2009)

^Well, she wants to try to make a recovery but she is in G-d's hands. She is weak and exhausted and I do not know if she will wind up cycling in and out of the hospital like my dad did in the end. All I can do is be there and let her know that I love her. She still has enough of a quality of life that I do not want to let her go if I do not have to. She still knows me and enjoys music and going out to eat. She loved it when I took her to plays and the ballet. We shall see what she is willing to do. She is eating, she is taking her meds but she would not walk with the physical therapist today and she slept a lot. Her chest hurts from all the coughing.
Sigh, thanks for all the prayers. I wish that I could say that I had a good day. I am still grieving my friend Dave and my mom is very sick.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 31, 2009)

Well as my mom stubbornly held onto life this past week (she wanted to get better) the doctors decided it was time to bring out the big guns. She is on steroids. This will dry up her lungs. Although she was exhausted yesterday, she was up and walking today and going to the bathroom by herself. She has been lucid as well--knowing that she is sick and in the hospital. She keeps telling me that she is getting good care and I am spending all day there with her so she won't be scared.

The big guns have their problems--her blood sugar will rise and she will need more coverage and that alone will cause confusion--and so will the steroids. Further, we will have to deal with the nausea that accompanies so much antibiotic and steroids.

But she will have a better chance of surviving now. I imagine it will be good day, bad day, etc. especially until she gets her strength back.

June, the hard part of letting go is that she didn't want to be a vegetable and she isn't one, yet. She may get confused but she knows me and her friends and enjoys a quality of life. If she were totally confused and did not know me, it would be a much easier choice. I am just struggling with trying to follow her advance directives--that is why she has them. I never wanted to be in the position of having to choose. I wanted her to tell me and then, do what she said.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the prayers, kind words, good wishes and such. They have made a huge difference.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 31, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Well as my mom stubbornly held onto life this past week (she wanted to get better) the doctors decided it was time to bring out the big guns. She is on steroids. This will dry up her lungs. Although she was exhausted yesterday, she was up and walking today and going to the bathroom by herself. She has been lucid as well--knowing that she is sick and in the hospital. She keeps telling me that she is getting good care and I am spending all day there with her so she won't be scared.
> 
> The big guns have their problems--her blood sugar will rise and she will need more coverage and that alone will cause confusion--and so will the steroids. Further, we will have to deal with the nausea that accompanies so much antibiotic and steroids.
> 
> ...


 
my heart goes out to you. such hard choices. my mom did linger in a coma and it was just awful. take care of your self, we don't want to hear that you are sick


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh yeah, you're right about the steriods, Susan. When my mom had a hemothorax in December, one of the things they treated her with was high-dose steriods. It made her blood sugar skyrocket and she was getting insulin many times a day (and she's not diabetic.) But the worst part by far was the mental side effects. She became paranoid and fearful and irrational and even angry at times. I had to stay with her day and night because she was terrified that something would happen if I left. But she has 8 cats and 2 dogs that had to be cared for!

My family came immediately when she had a cardiac arrest and they stayed for almost 2 weeks, mainly to take care of her pets. I didn't leave the hospital at all for 8 days because she was so frantic if I even mentioned it. After that, I left for a couple of hours each afternoon because I had to see my little boy. There was always someone there with her, but she was still freaked out until I returned.

The worst part was the night before she got released. My family had gone home that day and I _had_ to leave to feed and let her dogs out. It was time to leave (it was 10 pm) and I wouldn't be back until morning because there was an ice storm that night and I was worried about driving in it. (I wouldn't have left at all except for the animals.) Apparently she became frantic in the night and was convinced that she was bleeding into her lungs again. She actually made the nurse wake a doctor up in the middle of the night and give her a chest xray at 3 in the morning! (That may have been one of the reasons they finally agreed to release her the next morning.)

Anyway, this is a long story but the gist of it is, high-dose steroids can really cause bizarre thoughts and behaviors. It took a week longer after she came home for those panic attacks to begin subsiding. So if your mom really appears to go totally "off her rocker", it may not be permanent or a progression of her dementia.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 31, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh yeah, you're right about the steriods, Susan. When my mom had a hemothorax in December, one of the things they treated her with was high-dose steriods. It made her blood sugar skyrocket and she was getting insulin many times a day (and she's not diabetic.) But the worst part by far was the mental side effects. She became paranoid and fearful and irrational and even angry at times. I had to stay with her day and night because she was terrified that something would happen if I left. But she has 8 cats and 2 dogs that had to be cared for!
> 
> My family came immediately when she had a cardiac arrest and they stayed for almost 2 weeks, mainly to take care of her pets. I didn't leave the hospital at all for 8 days because she was so frantic if I even mentioned it. After that, I left for a couple of hours each afternoon because I had to see my little boy. There was always someone there with her, but she was still freaked out until I returned.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the reassurance, Terry. I know that to be true but I assume it will be scary and disconcerting. I can sleep in her room in the chair if need be.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 1, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> June, the hard part of letting go is that she didn't want to be a vegetable and she isn't one, yet. She may get confused but she knows me and her friends and enjoys a quality of life. If she were totally confused and did not know me, it would be a much easier choice. I am just struggling with trying to follow her advance directives--that is why she has them. I never wanted to be in the position of having to choose. I wanted her to tell me and then, do what she said.



I can relate to all of that, Susan. My mom had pretty bad clinical dementia, but still had many lucid moments until 9 months before she passed. At that time she suffered a stroke, and tho she regained almost all the physical mobility she had before the stroke, it knocked out that part of her brain that governed rationality and reason. As a result, we had to watch her sit and drool and rock back and forth until the end.  It was _so_hard, and even worse for Dad, who was there with her all the time, talking to her, and hoping she could understand.

I am hoping so much that your Mom pulls through this.  The will to live and to get well is very powerful in the recovery process. She has a lot going for her.


----------



## Noodlehead (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know you Susan as I'm a newbie but I'll say a prayer for your mom,I know it has to be hard watching her being ill and being far way to help.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 1, 2009)

PieSusan, you are doing everything what you can to help your mom.  The fact that she knows you makes a big difference as you said.  Nothing in life is easy when it comes to a loved one.  Staying with her is a great comfort to her and you will only realize this more and more as time goes by.  (I cherished the time I was with my mom)

I am asking for supernatural strength and support for you at this critical time.  Also that your mom does not experience any pain physically or mentally.  That she be spared from all this.  Hanging on to one another is a blessing.  Thanks for keeping in touch.


----------



## PieSusan (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, my mom is still crackly and wheezy in her lung but she has turned a corner. The doctors want to see if she can come home tomorrow but she will still be getting breathing treatments and steroids. The big question will be if she can bounce and regain her strength. She can walk and she can use the bathroom. It is just she is weak. If she eats and has enough physical therapy, she has a shot but she can get lazy and will need to be pushed. She could never self-motivate like my dad.

I have been under so much stress and I am too pooped to pop. I have tried my best to make good decisions and follow my mom's advanced directives.

I hope she is not going to cycle back into the hospital but that is always a possibility.
Best to you all always,
PieSusan

Once again, thank you all for the prayers, kind words and thoughts. It truly means a lot to me. It is not easy to go through all of this alone. My brothers left me to the burden for caring for our parents and it has not always been easy. Each stage has its own problems.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

I am still praying for your mom, and for you.

Barbara


----------



## Erinny (Feb 1, 2009)

You and your Mom and family all have my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 3, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> I am still praying for your mom, and for you.
> 
> Barbara



me too, Susan.  But take good care of yourself. Your mom will need you to be strong physically, as well as mentally.  It's a large challenge. 

xoxo
June


----------



## praja (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear Susan.I will pray to god for ur mom's wellness.Please don't worry everything will be fine,have faith in GOD.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 10, 2009)

Hope your mom gets better soon.  Thinking of you both.


----------

